# Pervert, or ???



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

...
That is a bit weird and specific. Unless he's maybe using her for breeding purposes and wants to see the important areas of question? Just email back and ask why.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Also, she is a young grade mare, that has never been bred or proven as a show horse, so it is very doubtful any serious breeder would even remotely concider her.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ick. I've never heard of a breeder who asks for that kind of pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, that's just awkward. I would assume that if they had a legitimate reason for wanting such strange pictures, they would have told you in their email to avoid the obvious wierdness. Can't really think of any legit reasons off the top of my head...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't see any reason a breeder would need those pictures. At all...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My first thought was some sicko wanting to use the photos for his "happy time", but I wanted to make sure I wasnt over reacting....


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That is...Very wierd...I have never had anyone ask for pictures like that nor have I ever needed them with breeding horses. o.o Plus why would a responsible breeder be trying to breed a grade anyway? (No offense, I have nothing against grades as the best horse I own is one, but they really shouldn't be bred...)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Maybe he has had problems in the past where horses he has looked at were not in the greatest health or care and he just wants to make sure there are no obvious health issues before coming to see her? At least, thats what I hope. It does seem a bit odd, but is it because a man is asking? If a woman asked for those pictures, would you comply?

I would hope he is legit, but if never hurts to ask why he would like those pictures. If he gives you a reasonable and you are still not sure, just give extra conformation and asure him that the mare is in good condition and he is welcome to come down and take a look if he is truly intersted.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

That was my first thought when I read that too, bluespark. And sorrelhorse, I agree- I suppose the breeder could be a byb, and not care whether the horse is grade, but I think that is much less likely than this being just a pervert...


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

ICK. I don't think you're overreacting, those are some sick requests, sounds like he wants it for pleasure .


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

Im sorry but screams pervert....and stay away from the dude


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. Just...

That's...

Yep. Speechless. I laughed a litle, though. I hope that wasn't terribly rude. XD


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's creepy I would report them because they might be sick perverts...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

How much information do you have about this indivdual?
If you can verify his name and address then it is unlikely this is someone doing this for "kicks".
I would ask why the pictures of the "questionalble parts" need to be taken.
simply state that you are not comfortable sending pictures like those requested. 
Be direct and remain firm in your belief that his request is alarming and makes you uncomfortable.
Never place yourself, your beliefs, or your morality in a position to be compromised. Shalom


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yucky!!!

Lose that guys email for good...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd ask him why he wanted the photos.
But I'm really direct. If it wigs you out that bad, just tell him somebody else bought the mare or don't even respond.

I kinda snickered too. People are so strange.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Unless you've already replied in some way - I would just IGNORE and BLOCK any more emails from that individual.

That is just plain disturbing - and there is no sense even responding to such requests...


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, me being me, I would ask him WHY he wants those kind of photos. But no matter what he says, those are not normal requests!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm stuck in laughter right now, I apologize. The dude is weird for sure, and I wouldn't be selling any horses to him. You could let him know that if he googled hard enough without parental controls he could probably find his "h(f)appy time" pictures there.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

UGH. lol. other than the fact that the request is creepy as hell, i wouldnt want to go out of my way to provide additional photos other than basic conformation shots and maybe a video. i would just ignore the email. its the first red flag don't even wait for another.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

If I were you, I would not sell her to that person. Anyone who asks for "shots of her privates and with her lips spread." is probably not the owner you are looking for. Did they sign their name? It would be odd weird if he/she didn't. I believe you are probably dealing with a pervert and not a buyer.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, really creepy. I would ask him why, but I would also be prepared to protect my identity, just in case...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How do you all know it's a he? I didn't see a gender in the post. OP, please ask this person why they need those pictures, because I really want to know why now!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe they're asking because they might use her for an embryo transfer mare? 

Other than that, I don't see any reason why on earth they would want those pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Blue, 
I don't know your age but if you're still living with your parents, it might not be a bad idea to let them know about this, and make sure your friend (the owner) is aware. This rang some alarm bells!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ugh, turn that email over to the police and block that email address. Let the police decide if they are a pervert or not.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

waresbear said:


> How do you all know it's a he? I didn't see a gender in the post. OP, please ask this person why they need those pictures, because I really want to know why now!


Its called bestiality....people who get their rocks off over animals.
There's another thread on here about some guy getting busted molesting a pony.
Disturbing trend.
The perpetrators couldn't get lucky in a womens prison with a fist full of pardons...
And people wonder why I carry a gun....
Send the sick fool a photo of a rat trap squishing a hotdog, and see if he gets the point.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You would be surprised at who has these "fetishes".
I do agree that it might be wise to let someone else know about the post.
However I do not think the police could do anything about the buyer.
He just asked some "questionable" pictures be sent.
I would also question why someone wants to buy a grade mare and is 5 hours away. 
You could probably find what you liked locally unless the mare is well trained in a certain discipline.
Op DO NOT play with this man. DO NOT encourage him.
I do not know the laws about beastialty photos being sent to another person.
I'm not saying thats what this is but if you send those pictures and they are used in some strange way you might be investigated.
This may all be for some legitimate reason then again it may not.
Shalom


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You could be bold and say you're not going to sell her to a breeding home, and see what this person says.

Creepy people out there... creeeeeepy...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> You would be surprised at who has these "fetishes".
> I do agree that it might be wise to let someone else know about the post.
> However I do not think the police could do anything about the buyer.
> He just asked some "questionable" pictures be sent.
> ...


I firmly believe that if the reason was legitimate, they would have stated it. This just screams pervert to me...


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't even give this guy the satisfaction of a response. He sounds like a real creep, so I'd just ignore him and alert your friend of the e-mail.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Look! Quick! It's a freak off his leash!

Serious heebee vibes on that one.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not alone on this one. I think I'll just delete it



> I don't know your age but if you're still living with your parents


Past that stage a while ago. I did let the horses owner know. As far as wanting a horse 5 hours away, thats not too uncommon. I have been selling for 10 years(for friends, family and my self) and I have sold horses all over my province and cross country. Had some people drive 8 hours to see a draft cross. On that note, I have never had a buyer ask for pictures of private parts, ever, even the registered horses going to breeding homes.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Ewwww. That was definitely creepy. I would delete it and pretend I never got it.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/30272/


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like a definite sicko, any genuine person would want to come and see...whatever for themselves. Block him and make sure you report him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone on this one. I think I'll just delete it
> 
> 
> 
> Past that stage a while ago. I did let the horses owner know. As far as wanting a horse 5 hours away, thats not too uncommon. I have been selling for 10 years(for friends, family and my self) and I have sold horses all over my province and cross country. Had some people drive 8 hours to see a draft cross. On that note, I have never had a buyer ask for pictures of private parts, ever, even the registered horses going to breeding homes.


 5 hours away, huh? This person wouldn't happen to be in BC by any chance? There was some sick nut here in my town that got caught "loving" his dog. He is out on parole and campaigning to make zoophilia legal.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

waresbear said:


> 5 hours away, huh? This person wouldn't happen to be in BC by any chance? There was some sick nut here in my town that got caught "loving" his dog. He is out on parole and campaigning to make zoophilia legal.


Oh awesome love knowing there are freaks like that in my province....super comforting


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> 5 hours away, huh? This person wouldn't happen to be in BC by any chance? There was some sick nut here in my town that got caught "loving" his dog. He is out on parole and campaigning to make zoophilia legal.


Completely messed up.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Darn those Canadians! Keep your freaks on your side of the border! :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry guys couldn't resist :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Email him back, saying 'Sorry, ma horse is NOT stump broke'......


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe a certain poster who has been banned is looking for a new 'wife'. :-x :shock:


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

He's not the same guy that molested Keeley's mare is he!! I think your doing right, not sending them


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Darn those Canadians! Keep your freaks on your side of the border! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Sorry guys couldn't resist :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 let's make a deal. you keep yours on your side and we'll keep ours on our side.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I have gotten odd looks when I went to look at one of my mares (now sold) to buy a couple years ago. I walked behind her, lifted her tail up and just took a glance. They were going to breed her, but the economy dropped and they weren't selling any foals. So instead of breeding her, they were selling her.

Her breeding conformation was lacking, but she was a good enough horse to work with, so I bought her. Some people really look for that in case they do want to breed the horse, but I've NEVER seen such a specific request. You can usually judge good or bad conformation with a simple peek.

I would either delete the email or, just out of curiosity, do what EternalAngel suggested and reply that you're not selling her to a breeding facility because she is grade.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

just weird if you ask me


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay guys I admit that is a bit weird and.. er... specific... but there could be a number of reasons that we are just not thinking of. Maybe they are checking to see if she has any signs of already being bred, maybe they were duped in the past and accidentally bought a bred mare and have since taken extra (extra, extra) caution? Lol. There really could be a thousand viable reasons for requesting photos like that. Okay maybe not a thousand.

Regardless, I think they should have thoroughly explained WHY before requesting them, or at least just straight up ASKED whatever it was they were trying to find out from the pictures? As in, "Has she ever been bred?" "Would she be fit to breed?" "Is there any chance she is bred now?"


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Snizard93 said:


> Well, me being me, I would ask him WHY he wants those kind of photos. But no matter what he says, those are not normal requests!


Don't ever ask questions that you don't want to know the answer to...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I do believe that some of us are assuming things that probably aren't true.
Now those questions were a little strange but if the man had such a fetish he could access pictures of what he wanted over the internet.
Without risking alarming anyone.
Jumping to conclusions we have already pronounced the man a freak, wierdo, pervert, and a few other things.
Yet as someone has pointed out there may be a legit reason.
OP if you are uncomfortable doing what he asked then tell him so.
Or do not respond back.
Also the man has done nothing to report about.
Shalom


----------

